# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  FC Barcelona

## no name

Fc Barcelona.

Teme  e re per klubin e Barcelones. Ftohen te gjithe tifozet te mblidhen ketu.

----------


## DoLpHiN

> gabim je 104 o so 108 
> *Mes Que Un Club*


www.fcbarcelonaweb.co.uk
eshte forumi anglisht i Barcelones. Aty e shikon te lajmet qe sa hapet edhe bindesh qe eshte 108 vendesh. Meqe ra fjala hidhi nje sy predictions league se jam ne vend te katert  :ngerdheshje: 
Jua sugjeroj te gjithe tifozave te barces ate forumin , qe te behemi ca shqiptar se jam vetem fare.

----------


## miushi

Barcelona ehste nje nga shkuadrat me te mira

----------


## AIRON^BOY

> Rajkard do i kuptoje vlerat e Ronaldinhos pasi ta kete larguar drejt ndonje skuadre tjeter. Hollandez legen...


*Rajkardin e shaj vetem qe ka perzen Quaresmen...... Ishte 18 - 19 vjec kur luante tek Barca, dhe nuk i dha mundsin te  pakten dy sezone.*

----------


## Cimo

Ronaldniho do te jete i gatshem per ndeshjen e rradhes thone burime nga klubi

----------


## AIRON^BOY

*Filloi Barca tani nga 4 gola jashte e brenda 

Ne loje e shkelqyer......... Te gjithe lojtaret ishin njeri me i mire nga tjetri *

----------


## Cimo

Levante 1-4 Barcelona

VIDEO: Barçashow - Henry tripletë dhe një gol I Messi-t

----------


## Beni_The_Great

Barca show. I kaplojne ethet antibarcelonistat!

----------


## no name

_Forca Barcelona le te plasin dushmanet. :-)_

----------


## no name

_Po cte bejme i fitojme keto qe kane lojtare koti si Burreli, se te tjeret skemi skuader per ti fituar dhe ne te shkrehtit! 


P.S Flm per urimet_

----------


## KUSi

henry sonte tregoi veten se cfare cilesie ka ... urime gjith katalunjasve  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## km92

Thierry Henry , golashenuesi i trefishte ne kete loje..  :shkelje syri:

----------


## goldian

tek goli i trete mu duk shume egoist pai shume mire mund te paosnte per messin apo jo?

----------


## Beni_The_Great

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3NHu...gspot%2Ecom%2F

Barcelona njifet edhe ne cep te botes. 

Futbol Club Barcelona Amigo!

----------


## DoLpHiN

Golin e pare e beri qyl. Messi duhet ta kishte shenuar. Megjithate rendesi ka te fitojme pa shenuesave cua ni qenen  :perqeshje:

----------


## Beni_The_Great

Ne pak dite shume ndeshje bejne qe lojtaret te demtohen. Vetem keto dite nga lendimet jane ankuar Merquez, Toure, Milito, Ronaldinho. Shpresojme te kthehen ndeshjet ne normalen, sepse keshtu e gjithe skuadra do te lendohet.

----------


## RaPSouL

Spektaket si ne cdo ndeshje nga Messidona , eshte vertet i paaritshem dhe e ben Barcen sa me te fort , hallall i qoft si atij edhe si ekipit ofrojne nje futboll fantastik dhe ekstravagant.

----------


## km92

> Shpresoni se do fitoni me Milanin,e?
> Shpresoni shpresoni ,por do zhgenjeheni(po doli me barcen kuptohet)


AC Milan 1 - 1 Catania  shikoni ju mos te humbni pik ne shtepi, se per jasht kuptohet ajo, dhe sa per barcen do te takohemi ndoshta kete vit, vetem ndoshtaa me shprese se do kualifikohet milani  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## km92

Yaya Toure do jete jashte per 4 jave, pas lendimit qe morri me ndeshjen kunder Levantes..

shpresojme te kthehet sa me shpejte  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## km92

Lista e lojtareve 19 per ndeshjen e rradhes ne ligen e kampioneve kunder Stuttgartit:

*Valdés
Jorquera

Sylvinho
Abidal 
Puyol
Milito
Oleguer 
Thuram
Márquez

Xavi
Iniesta
Deco
Marc Crosas
Ronaldinho

Gudjohnsen
Bojan
Giovanni
Messi
Henry*

Rikthehen pas lendimeve: Ronaldinho & Marquez

----------

